# Peavey Classic 50 410, Classic 30 112, or Delta Blues 115?



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey all

I'm currently playing a strat into my classic 50 410 and is it ever sweet.. however, it's a little impractical. I've been looking at the classic 30 112 or the delta blues 115 and was wondering if either of these are any substitute. I play in houses or basements, and occasionally (here's the gem) in university lecture halls at night.

Are Peavey's smaller offerings able to keep up? I heard the bass response is great on the 115 delta blues but am unsure.

Thanks!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..a few questions..what's wrong with the 4x10?...to big for ya to carry arround?...as for the others, very nice amps, a bit difference in tone, but equal in construction quality. for my tast..i always tough the Classic 30 had a bit more bite to it..and the Delta Blue 15 was more bloosy has it's name sais. more mellow sounding due to the 15" speaker.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

i love my 410 to death - it starts to sound amazing around volume 4, especially with a good transparent overdrive and sometimes with a nice fuzz... (although one time i threw on some earplugs and played it at 12 standing about 3 feet away and it was heavenly without pedals) the honest to god truth is that i don't mind having it around just to look at...

it's just...

it's very difficult for me to get it around especially if i don't have consistant access to transportation, and if i could get something similar for less money that would be great too..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Consider looking at a Classic 30 head...might interest you.

Good luck with finding an amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the Delta Blues and I swear by it! The headroom on this amp is great, the tremolo is good, as is the reverb (two benefits over the C30). 
When I bought this amp I A/B'd it against the C30 and found the C30 to be lacking vs the Delta. The headroom on the Delta was apparent when playing the two side by side and the clarity of the notes was better. The C30 might be a bite tighter but that's probably due to the smaller speaker. The low end on the Delta is amazing and is much bigger than the C30. I went there hoping to walk away with the C30 but ended up with the Delta and haven't looked back since.
Both amps take pedals really well...in fact I play mostly through the clean channel and run a Fulldrive 2 in front of it.
The Delta just looks cool too!
Good luck.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

Rideski,

Thanks for the input. I think the DB looks a little awkward with it's fatty edges arond the speakers! Hah!.. I'll go check out the DB and report back soon. Glad to hear it's got great clean headroom, as I've got a great set of pedals to dirty it up if necessary..

Doesn't the C30 have reverb as well? Also, did you find the effects loop useful?

Cheers


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Way back in the mid-90's I was out amp shopping an had a bunch of amps lined up in my local shop's amp room with a/b switching to help me decide which I liked best. I wanted it to be purely based on the tone I liked. I had a Crate, Fender, Marshall, and a Soldano along with a Peavey Blues Classic (15" speaker). After playing through all these amps, the best tone for me and my guitar was the Peavey!! I was happy since it was also the cheapest. Still have that amp and it still sounds good. Have changed the tubes once and other than that, no problems. Really under-rated amps because of their name!! Mine even looks like a vintage bassman; had so many players come up at gigs and ask what year my bassman was............


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

BoldAsLove said:


> Rideski,
> 
> Thanks for the input. I think the DB looks a little awkward with it's fatty edges arond the speakers! Hah!.. I'll go check out the DB and report back soon. Glad to hear it's got great clean headroom, as I've got a great set of pedals to dirty it up if necessary..
> 
> ...


I imagine I would find the loop useful if I used it... I don't use chorus or flangers only Wha->fuzz->OD->analog delay so there's not much use in the loop in my case. Even the delay, I don't use much...
It does look like a half fatty with it's edges but maybe that's part of the mojo of this amp!? I got rid of my Marshall DSL401 in favour of this amp...that's how much I liked it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Classic 30 owner here too. First year I had the C30 I wasn't too pleased with it much as I thought it was too bright and spiky for me. Since I've changed the speaker to a Weber Blue Dog, it has been my main go-to amp. You should be able to keep up with even a loud drummer with it. I bought the C30 as I got tired of carrying my Fender Twin around. And have used it on different situations since, playing a bit of country, rock and now R&B/Jazz. I've added an extension cab for those times when I need to push more air than usual. And yes it's got reverb. I think the Delta Blues has reverb and tremolo plus the 15in speaker.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Chito said:


> I think the Delta Blues has reverb and tremolo plus the 15in speaker.


Correct...reverb, tremelo and a 15inch speaker.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet I'm going to go check out the DB tomorrow. 

I assume then it can take a 2x12 extension cab?

Either way, I'll let go of my C50 in favour of its portability.. Will post a ad in for sale section..


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

after a long period of going back and fourth i've decided to stick with my classic 50 410... nothing beats it for me. the delta blues was surprisingly a little thin and twangy for me... guess the difference between having a 4x10 setup and a 1x anything... wonder what a 412 is like (hmmm... wallet?)


----------

